# Curling hair with a Flat Iron/ Hair Straightener?



## xx_Js (Mar 7, 2006)

just wondering if anyone knows how and can post a (picture) tutorial for it? i tried it b4, but it doesn't quite work, does anyone have some tips for that? thank you =)


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 7, 2006)

I would like this tutorial, also!


----------



## lovemichelle (Mar 7, 2006)

It's pretty easy actually. I can't tell you how to in words because it seems so simple, but just play around with it I'm sure you will catch on.


----------



## xx_Js (Mar 8, 2006)

is it something like twirling the iron or something?
i find it a lil bit difficult (hehe) esp. the back.


----------



## lostcaligirl (Mar 9, 2006)

if you want it like curled under, when you get to the last third of your hair just flip the flat iron over while still closed around your hair, then keep pulling down. That should give you a basic curl, if you want more then that, do the flip at the third and then pull down and do the flip again partway down. I hope that helps, it just takes practice to find out how much curl you like personally.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 10, 2006)

It is just like when you take scissors and a ribbon to make a little curl. It is just exactly like that take the hair and start at the scalp just like your gonna flat iron it straight and then flip it totally up and over now the flat iron will still be horizontal and it will still look like you flat ironing totally normal except the hair will be wrapped around the outside of the iron. Just pull it straight down to the ends and wa laaa you will get a curl. You will think it won't work but its the same as the scissors and ribbons idea. Also if you want a bigger curl use more hair a litte further down hair shaft, smaller tighter curl=less hair and closer to the scalp. It takes some practice but you'll get the hang in no time. Hope this Helps. 


Also I would make sure my flat iron has slightly rounded edges and plates (chi, pink corioliss) because if not and you mess up and bend it slightly the wrong way you can leave a nasty kink that is hard to get rid of. But if it has rounded edges and plates it will never leave a kink. 


P.s. I would do a tutorial because I have really gotten good at this but I dont have a digital camera. Sorry. (i HAVE to invest in one soon)


----------



## xx_Js (Mar 17, 2006)

^ wow that's very helpful =)
i think i got it. and def. try it out tomorrow! thanks!


----------



## .nicole. (Mar 17, 2006)

if anyone tries this please take pictures during the process!!


----------



## xsimzxgalx (Mar 22, 2006)

hey just go to http://www.ghdhair.com/index.php?c=uk
and then go to trends n then looks n then step by step techniques n dey have videos telling u how to do different curls usin straighteners


----------



## user79 (Mar 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xsimzxgalx* 
_hey just go to http://www.ghdhair.com/index.php?c=uk
and then go to trends n then looks n then step by step techniques n dey have videos telling u how to do different curls usin straighteners 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks that is super helpful!!


----------



## user79 (Apr 3, 2006)

I just tried that method and it didn't work very well. It made my hair look more kinky than soft smooth curls. Plus I burned my finger on the iron trying to wrap the hair around it. Meh!


----------



## TESSAISDANK (Apr 3, 2006)

^Me too! It never looks smooth on me, just a whole bunch of random kinks. Maybe it is our straighteners?


----------



## melly_x (Apr 4, 2006)

my hair






i did my sisters also - her hair is shortish though so it doesn't look as good

doesn't really show the curls very well but i do this all the time to my hair! i would do a tutorial but i dont have a digi cam,  only webcam and i dont do my hair near the computer


----------



## user3 (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks for the pics melly_x!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xsimzxgalx* 
_hey just go to http://www.ghdhair.com/index.php?c=uk
and then go to trends n then looks n then step by step techniques n dey have videos telling u how to do different curls usin straighteners 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


Thank you so much for the link! I could never get the hang of doing in on myself but I this is really going to help!


----------

